# General > Music >  Thurso Music Scene: 1986-1996

## The Pepsi Challenge

From 1986 to 1996 - in my opinion anyway - was Thurso's, if not Caithness's (yes, there was some excellent groups from around the county, too) most fruitful musical period. 

From Home & Beyond to Vitriola, from Barracuda to Stentching Mr. Stanley, from Biscuits Are Lovely to Gamma V Delta - yes even Discrepency - etc., said bands could have made a name for themselves had geography not had the last laugh. 

Pubs, clubs, and hotels were always buzzing with bands that were both colourful, entertaining, and, sometimes, original. 

If anyone has any memories from this period - no matter how interesting or dull - please leave them here... 

Cheers!

----------


## Bobinovich

As one of those who contributed to the music scene during those dates (from 'Home & Beyond' - 2nd time around, 'Call Us What You Like' and finally 'Frame') I'd like to recount a little-known tale.

As Frame we played a gig at the old Weigh Inn which was, at the time, one of Thurso's best venues.  Glen Campbell (now 'famous' as an MFR DJ) was backing us with his mobile disco, Shindigs.

Anyway, the dance floor was heaving, the atmosphere was great and we were playing the last song of the first set - a cover of Erasure's 'A Little Respect'.  Glen was already standing behind the disco ready to take over when suddenly the power to all the keyboards went off (FYI Frame were all electronic - just 2 lots of keyboards & an electronic drum kit)

Unpreturbed, and professional (!) to the end, we continued to sing with just drums as backing and our lead singer goading the crowd into clapping in time.  Glen, god bless him, realised what had happened and started singing another harmony through the disco PA which padded out the song nicely!

We finished the song to rapturous applause and took our break, discovering that I had overloaded a cable reel causing the cutout to blow.

I can honestly say that my time in the above bands were some of the best of my 'old' life - even having to pack up at the end of gigs and haul the gear home!  I've given up on live music now in favour of computers & my kids, but every time I find myself in the vicinity of a keyboard I find it hard to resist a little reprise of Michael Sembello's 'Maniac', the aforementioned Erasure track or the classic intro to Van Halen's 'Jump'.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Quality Bobinovich, quality. I enjoyed that little anecdote. Please - keep 'em coming. And yes, I can remember 'Call Us What U Like' - wasn't the name along the lines of: You, Me, And A Drum Machine? However, I'm sure a few locals referred to it as: You, Me, And A Fag Machine. 

I liked Frame. Probably Caithness's only all-electric band. That Simmons kit, huh? I've played today's electric V-8 drums, but I'd be tempted to buy a Simmons off eBay. 

Now, where's that Blonde Brothers album...?

----------


## lagertops

I was 14 in 1986,a good time to be growing up.I remember lots of gigs in Thurso some good some  bad,but hat's off to everyone i've seen ,some great memories.Open air gigs at the viewfirth,youth club and even the riverside.Some good marquees at millbank the tents were  bouncing on lots of occassions.The humff family played in a marquee down at Scrabster 1 night,they were very good ,only problem the place was empty.Seen Kevin McDermott and Gun in Flicks, top night.I've Supported most local bands . that played around the bars,Howling Gales,Fats to name but a few......

----------


## Stormblast

Frame 


Unplugged in the Weigh Inn


Top gig

----------


## luskentyre

Then there was the time "Frame" arrived at the Halkirk riding School to play at a Barn dance that evening - only to find one power socket...

Being totally electronic we needed about 30!  Considering the number of extension leads we ended up with - it's amazing we didn't burn the place to the ground!!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I love this stuff.   :Grin:  

Please, keep the stories coming.

----------


## Bobinovich

> Quality Bobinovich, quality. I enjoyed that little anecdote. Please - keep 'em coming. And yes, I can remember 'Call Us What U Like' - wasn't the name along the lines of: You, Me, And A Drum Machine? However, I'm sure a few locals referred to it as: You, Me, And A Fag Machine. 
> 
> I liked Frame. Probably Caithness's only all-electric band. That Simmons kit, huh? I've played today's electric V-8 drums, but I'd be tempted to buy a Simmons off eBay. 
> 
> Now, where's that Blonde Brothers album...?


The first "Home & Beyond" were, IMHO, a brilliant band - worthy of going much further.  Their very talented guitarist, Raymond Reid, was tragically killed in a car accident while at their peak.

To this day I don't know why I was asked to join the band (answers in a PM please anyone who knows!) - I didn't know any of the guys directly, had never played in a band before and hadn't even been playing keyboards forthat long.  However one evening lead keyboardist, Craig Mackay, turned up at my house and asked if I wanted to play in "H&B".  Dumbstruck, I agreed and, after some tuition from Craig, could maintain a solid bass line and fill with chord pads.  This left Craig to perform bass, chord or lead lines as required.  Surprisingly it worked well as our first gig (at the old Weigh Inn no less) proved.

The only real gripe within "H&B" was that both the keyboardists and the drummer had a lot of kit to set up, which took quite a while with multiple stands, cabling, volume level matching, etc.  2 minutes before we were finished, Stuart (the singer) would saunter up, set up a microphone stand and plug in his mic and that was it!  Enought to make you swear - repeatedly!

"Call Us What U Like" was a stupid name - I'm first to admit it.  However, the aforementioned Craig Mackay & singer Stuart McGregor had already used the much worthier "You, Me and a Drum Machine" a few years earlier before they left the area to pursue career & uni (I think).  Stuart had come back up (summer holidays?) and I asked him if he'd like to play a couple of similar style gigs and the name was an afterthought!  It was less important than actually playing and having some fun - hence why so little thought was put into it.  In hindsight we could have used "Me, Him and a Drum Machine" or some other play on the original, but that's how it goes, eh!

We played just 2 gigs - consecutive Saturday nights at Stevie's Bar (where the ground floor of Elizabeth's shop is now - next door to Skinandi's) on a 4ft square stage!  Both were great fun and the crowds appeared to enjoy themselves too and it was a shame Stuart didn't stay up longer so we could have done more.

However, as much of the backing music was pre-programmed into a sequencer (unlike "You, Me and a Drum Machine" which was totally live) we had quite a few curious stares because we were making the kind of sound only a 4 or 5 piece band would have been able to make.

In case you hadn't guessed "Frame" too had pre-programmed backing music - it would have been impossible to get that quality of sound - especially all the creative background effects, latin percussion, and complex bass-lines, etc. - with the line-up we had.  Most of the pre-programmed tracks had a 4-count click intro so we could synchronise with them and because of this we quickly had to learn to be tight - otherwise it would have fallen apart fast.  We must have practised weekly for 9 months or so to get things right!

BTW, the name "Frame" was not the first name which came to our collective minds, but one of the sillier names discussed (for all of a fraction of a second) was "Meat & Two Veg" on account of two members being vegetarian at the time!!!

There you go, a few facts & history to keep you chewin'

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Excellent. A nice story there. I'll come up with my own once I rack my brain for them. Funnily enough I always remember Donnie Williamson as H&B's drummer. Wasn't that the case? Seen them perform (open-air) at Mount Pleasant school once. And hey, I'm just getting to the Moonshine Rock Bar days... Yes, remember that? 

Back soon.

----------


## Bobinovich

> Excellent. A nice story there. I'll come up with my own once I rack my brain for them. Funnily enough I always remember Donnie Williamson as H&B's drummer. Wasn't that the case? Seen them perform (open-air) at Mount Pleasant school once. And hey, I'm just getting to the Moonshine Rock Bar days... Yes, remember that? 
> 
> Back soon.


Nope, the drummer for H&B, Frame, Roadworks and many more bands both before and since was the multi-talented Duncan McLachlan.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

[/quote]

Nope, the drummer for H&B, Frame, Roadworks and many more bands both before and since was the multi-talented Duncan McLachlan.[/quote]

Really? Wow! I've got a photograph of Donnie playing with Raymond, Stuart Mac and Craig Mackay in my photo album. Least it looks like Donnie. I even spoke to him after their performance that day. I must be imagining things.

----------


## Bobinovich

Nope, the drummer for H&B, Frame, Roadworks and many more bands both before and since was the multi-talented Duncan McLachlan.[/quote]

Really? Wow! I've got a photograph of Donnie playing with Raymond, Stuart Mac and Craig Mackay in my photo album. Least it looks like Donnie. I even spoke to him after their performance that day. I must be imagining things.[/quote]

Now you've got me wondering!!  I only really knew Duncan when I joined H&B so I may very well be wrong about him being the drummer when Raymond was in the band.  However I'm pretty sure I remember talking to him about it.  It may be that he wasn't their first drummer, or that he couldn't make that particular gig and Donnie filled for him.  I've tried phoning him but there's no answer so I'll try and confirm ASAP.

----------


## morayfirthaudio

First of all thanks to Robin for dropping me a line to let me know about the website and the postings
Shindigs ran for quite a number of years but I didnt buy it over until January 1989 but I was still a regular at the Weigh inn before this time.

I was really lucky in a sense as I have seen most of the Thurso bands play in the Weigh inn, my memory is a bit vague but heres a few names I remember and lets see if you can put names to these....Mr McKenzie?(they used to play a song 'Good bye Mr McKenzie'), 

The big band at the time that had Jamie Sutherland as front man ( they did U2 and the like) and they went far a field, no matter where they played it was packed but I cant remember the name..it may come back to me!!!! (they even had a limo to take them to the gig in Orkney, so they told me!) also as mentioned Frame etc what happened to Frank that played the keyboards, guy with a moustashe! the same guy the fronted a campain ' bring back Elderado' (my memory is going mad now) who was in the Thurso band that played with a Roadworks sign behind the drummer?

Does anyone remember the blinding nights at the orange room??? one in particular after a very heavy day of rain on a Saturday, Fair Warning were playing open air at a playing feild in Thurso, the whole thing got abandoned by tea time and we all went to the Orange room, I have never in my life seen so many people in one small venue, there were people sitting on my drums!!! and holding the cymbals!! so i could hit the dam things, one of the best nights I have ever had!!

Does anyone remember the guys from forse navel base who used to play ZZ top style suff and covers, I remember one coloured guy one was just the nicest bloke ...any names???? God bless the owner guy of the Orange room? Name..?? Aaahhh gone again!

Now Im trying not to forget the Wick bands at the time, Fast Forward Fiona Sutherland on lead vocal, Lee Nightingale on Guitar, Gordon Michelle lead guitar, Kevin (Chicken) Henderson on bass and Me (Glen) On drums. Koda ( they were my heros!!) Stu Shearer on vocals, Andy Webster on Drums, Colin On Guitar, Jonny Gunn on bass( now in america) Mariot Wier on Guitar. Fair Warning had Billy Munro on vocals, with the remainder of fast Forward.

Radio City just scraped into this period, Robin Murray Guitar & Vocals I think? , , Wullie Olifant keyboards, Did Trusty Play Guitar with these guys?? or was it Wullie Michelle??, memory has almost gone here...Comunicae (wrong spelling) Calum Reid Drums, Cala (Wullie Ollifant) Keyboards....memory has gone!!!!

Please fill in the blanks....my mind cant take the not knowing!!!

But the one thing that stands out, all these guys may not have been the best in the world ( and to be honest I never new why some never made it any bigger) but one thing you could never take away from all the bands metioned in this post and more....they all played with passion, and that alone could make the hairs stand up on the back of your neck and I have been there many times

Thanks for the memories!!!!!!

----------


## Bobinovich

Well Glennie I can fill in a few blanks for you...

Goodbye Mr. Mackenzie was the name of the first band you mentioned - they wrote and played a mega stompin' catchy number called..."Goodbye Mr. Mackenzie", along with some other lesser crackers including "The Rattler" & "Knockin' on Joe".  They played up here but I can't remember when.  FYI Shirley Manson - keyboard & vocalist with the band - went on to form none other than Garbage!!

The band who had James Sutherland as their frontman was Z-Rox - one of Caithness' best known and most travelled music exports outwith the country genre.

I think you're getting 'Frank' mixed up with 'Jamie'!  Jamie was Frame's frontman and yes, had a moustache and fought to bring back Eldorado!  However he was not in Roadworks - they were the same James Sutherland as above (Vox - although they went through a few vocalists before settling with James), Tommy Robertson (Bass), Davie Craig (Guitar) and Duncan McLachlan (Drums), although I also seem to remember that they were a double drummer setup with the late Pete Keddie on the other kit.  This may have been later and/or under a different name - the way my memory is going this may all be a load of tosh but I think it's right.

The Frank you mentioned may have been Frank Gunn(?) who played keyboards for another local band with James Sutherland (a different one from above - now owner of the Shearer's Music Shops in Thurso & Wick) and others who I can't remember at present.

Other than that I'm not sure of the other bands mentioned.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

[quote]Does anyone remember the guys from forse navel base who used to play ZZ top style suff and covers, I remember one coloured guy one was just the nicest bloke ...any names???? God bless the owner guy of the Orange room? Name..?? Aaahhh gone again![quote]

I think his name was Steve Lewis. Played a left-handed strat - the first real lefty I ever had the opportunity to play. He played with another black (bass player) Marvin(?) with Marty Sutherland on drums. I think; I can't be too sure. But it's plausible. I'm sure they also played stuff by Billy Cobham and the like. Far as I know Steve is living in Chicago.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

[quote] But the one thing that stands out, all these guys may not have been the best in the world ( and to be honest I never new why some never made it any bigger) but one thing you could never take away from all the bands metioned in this post and more....they all played with passion, and that alone could make the hairs stand up on the back of your neck and I have been there many times[quote] 

I've been writing about bands in Scotland now for over 6 years (check out today's Scotsman's Asian Dub Foundation review by-ra-way) and I still maintain: Caithness had some of the best musicians/groups I've ever heard. For them, sadly, geography had the last laugh. And more's the pity. However, there's one Thurso band doing so-so in the capital - Gamma Vs Delta. If you've ever heard The Meters, Little Feat and the Blues Explosion, you'll have an idea as to what we sound like. We're even supporting BX on Monday 18th April at the Edinburgh Liquid Room. If any ex-pats are in Auld Reekie, drop me a PM. 

Best!

----------


## Deemac

> Excellent. A nice story there. I'll come up with my own once I rack my brain for them. Funnily enough I always remember Donnie Williamson as H&B's drummer. Wasn't that the case? Seen them perform (open-air) at Mount Pleasant school once. And hey, I'm just getting to the Moonshine Rock Bar days... Yes, remember that? 
> 
> Back soon.


Pepsi, your right! Donnie was the first drummer with Home & Beyond. I was the second one. If I recall Donnie decided to concentrate on singing and Harmonica. I think it was at a gig in the 'Rod & Line' (Remember this one? Now a medical centre near Thurso Bridge - how sad), that I was asked to join. Great band at the time. Very, very sad what happened to Raymond. Anyway, just thought I'd correct the record.

Deemac

----------


## luskentyre

Just my luck that I'm remembered for the "Save Eldorado" campaign - lol

I came across a tape of of a project that we were lucky enough to be part of, back in 1993.  Local bands at the time contributed to a collection of some of Raymonds Hendersons songs called "Dance Hall Daze".  Twelve tracks in all, featuring the following:
Radio City, Cheorge, Innuendo, Barracuda, Silver, Roadworks, Blonde Brothers, Frame, Z-Rox and Howlin Gael Williamson & the Brims Boys

A nice memento of the time and (I hope) a nice tribute to Raymond.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Radio City: I once heard a, pardon me, 'demo' of theirs in the mid-90s. I remember immediately liking what I heard, though haven't been able to track a copy down. If anyone has a contact - or a copy of it, and would like to send me a burned-off CD - please let me know. It would be much appreciated.

And wasn't there a Blonde Brothers album kicking around - on vinyl?

----------


## Deemac

Guys,
Small world indeed. In fact I was the producer and engineer of the 'Dance hall Daze' recording project. I still have a quantity of cassette copies of this album of local bands doing their finest tribute to Raymond that I can think of. A proud moment. If you want a copy email me (admin@studiograff.co.uk). Nice to know that past projects are still remembered.

Deemac

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

As Lisa Simpson said, when, after she was about to expose Jebadiah Springfield: "sometimes the myth is better left told than the truth."

And this is how I look upon the Moonshine Rock Bar in Scapa House. A tiny enclave tucked away inside a 500-bedroomed hotel for U.S. Navy servicemen, I can imagine no better/cooler venue in the world. 

From what I can recall (or, am willing to admit), the only lighting the MRB had was ultra-violet; there were no beer taps, just cases; and a mannequin, placed behind a cage on-stage, served no apparent purpose other than to suffer the artistic (graffiti) feats of the bands that played there. 

The Moonshine's toilets resembled CBGB's: itself a toilet. And, when another band had been booked into the neighbouring hall next door, gigs could often resemble the Run DMC-Aerosmith video for Walk This Way. Only this time it was Discrepency and Howlin' Gaels pretending to be Jam Master Jay and Steven Tyler. Now there's a thought not exactly worth harbouring.

I only every played there once - it was too much fun "swiping" other peoples' beer and hurling people (as well as abuse) in the direction of whatever incarnation of Jungle Logic and Stentching Mr. Stanley was onstage. 

When they came to bulldoze the place, 'twas a sad day. Those mechanical dinosaurs - that'll be the JCB's - tore away at some great memories. If only they'd done it to the tune of Slayer's Seasons Of The Abyss... At 1000 Watts. 

Moonshine Rock Bar - we hardly knew ye.


ps I hear a certain ex-Discrepency guitarist salvaged the Moonshine's Bar. Respec'.

----------


## scotsboy

I had a cassette of the Radio City demo - I actually think this may have been the only copy. I returned it to James a good few years back - without making a copy  ::   ::

----------


## Green_not_greed

Indeed its a small world and I can spot a few of my ex fellow musicians from the period in this column!

Before James Sutherland (Radio City/Blonde Bros/Close Action/Roadworks/Z-ROX) left the county, I secured copies of all James' Blonde Brothers/Radio City recordings, as well as a demo tape by the late (and brilliant) Raymond Henderson, who was James' songwriting partner during the Blonde Bros/Radio City days.  I now have these on CD and would be happy to supply mp3s for download.  

I ended up as James' songwriting partner - if you can call it that - for the Close Action and Z-ROX days.

I have some recordings from these days:

Close Action - on DVD playing live at Golspie Festival (supporting Runrig) the day of the first Live Aid concert in 1985.  Also at Watten Hall in February 1986.  Also Close Action's demos recorded in Aviemore in 1986 and our interviews on MFR.

Z-ROX - the Z-ROX album "Face the Future" from 1988.  Also entire concerts - some covering 3 CDs - including John O'Groats Hotel and the Mercury, Wick from 1986, The Orange Room from 1987 and a partial recording from the Rosebank in 1988.  I also have the sessions Z-ROX recorded for their second (unreleased) album.  

Roadworks - VCD and soundtrack from Roadworks at the Viewfirth EOTW festival in 1991.

Anyone wanting copies or who has additional recordings of the bands please contact me via private message.

Other bands from the time which I remember fondly were "The Ayatollah Band" with Ruby Bain on guitar, and "Five-A-Side", with Tim someone-or-other who did a great impression of Steely Dan's guitarist and played a Gibson Firebird.  Also Wick's One-Card-Trick with Willie Mitchell and the Murray brothers.

And also before them, 2-bit-ram (Ruby Bain again, I think) and the brilliant Wick punk band, British Standard (Spike Tait on bass).

I'm sure Ruby's band were playing at Canisbay the night Jimmy Page (Led Zeppelin) came up to open Harrow Harbour - and then went on to the gig.  Not many Caithness guitarists can claim that!

One of my favourite Z-ROX memories was supporting Del Amitri at Wick and the party that followed. In the interests of National Security I'll have to hold off other stories for another 100 years.....

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> One of my favourite Z-ROX memories was supporting Del Amitri at Wick and the party that followed. In the interests of National Security I'll have to hold off other stories for another 100 years.....


Funny you should mention Del Amitri. I mentioned the Wick gig to Justin in a pub not long ago and, being in a rather drunken state, didn't have too many good things to say about it. Something about "dirty weekers and small plates in their restuarants." He's not at his best these days. 

Quality point about Page and Harrow Harbour. This kinda stuff really does only happen in Twin Peaks, Caithness.

----------


## Green_not_greed

> Funny you should mention Del Amitri. I mentioned the Wick gig to Justin in a pub not long ago and, being in a rather drunken state, didn't have too many good things to say about it. Something about "dirty weekers and small plates in their restuarants." He's not at his best these days.


It wasn't the gig so much as a major party with the band afterwards, and the chance to mix with one of Scotland's (even the UK's) top bands of the time.  Justin didn't spend much time there - he turned up at the buffet with a girl in each arm, grabbed some food and disappeared.  Sensible and lucky man!  The rest of us were quaffing pints until 4 in the morning.

Other bands of the time which spring to mind are "Number 22" - Thurso's Mike Maitland on guitar, with staalwarts Alistair Wordie (bass) and Davie Alexander (drums).  Also who could forget Tich and Raymond?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Yes, who could. 

Funny that, for all the coverage Steven Cashmore compiled for the Groat on the Caithness music scene, it's a disgrace the years mentioned in this topic have been left out: some of the most frutiful, creative and vibrant spells in Caithness live music. 

I'm not blaming Steven - far from it - I'm just suspicious why these years were left out. I'd do it myself but the Groat probably wouldn't publish it.

----------


## Bobinovich

> Originally Posted by The Pepsi Challenge
> 
> Excellent. A nice story there. I'll come up with my own once I rack my brain for them. Funnily enough I always remember Donnie Williamson as H&B's drummer. Wasn't that the case? Seen them perform (open-air) at Mount Pleasant school once. And hey, I'm just getting to the Moonshine Rock Bar days... Yes, remember that? 
> 
> Back soon.
> 
> 
> Pepsi, your right! Donnie was the first drummer with Home & Beyond. I was the second one. If I recall Donnie decided to concentrate on singing and Harmonica. I think it was at a gig in the 'Rod & Line' (Remember this one? Now a medical centre near Thurso Bridge - how sad), that I was asked to join. Great band at the time. Very, very sad what happened to Raymond. Anyway, just thought I'd correct the record.
> 
> Deemac


Pepsi

I happend to bump into Donnie this afternoon and was telling him about this thread.  He said he wouldn't mind a copy of the aforementioned picture you have of him playing in H&B.  He's got very little from his early days so if you could PM me we'll sort something out.

Cheers

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

The photograph now lies in the hands of Stuart McGregor's wee brother, Andy. I'll PM you Andy's phone number shortly. In this day and age, I'm sure he can at least scan it and email it to you. 

Cheers!

----------


## Metalattakk

> ps. I hear a certain ex-Discrepency guitarist salvaged the Moonshine's Bar. Respec'.


Former Discrepancy guitarist here!

I canna mind anything aboot this? Must have been Dave Morris? It wisna me, anyway!! Please expand on this?

I remember the Moonshine well enough, though! A great place to play, and to be honest, to even get people up on the floor headbanging was an achievement for us!

I remember an Inverness band used to come up every month or so during this time, and they played in the Sheiling/One-Up. They were called Tai Pan, heavy rockers with the leather troosers and all the headbands and belt buckles and cowboy boots. They played a lot of Iron Maiden and Judas Priest. Great stuff, great harmony guitar solos!

As far as I know, I'm the only one left out of Discrepancy that is still playing. I know Dave Custer (Bass) played a while ago in a decent band in Aberdeen - they played the Lemon Tree a few times and played Glasgow too, but I think he's idle (musically) now. Dave Mo has given up, and Ally Manson - well let's just not go there...! As for the drummers, well, we had so many in such a short time that I can hardly remember who they were! The Spinal Tap merry-go-round springs immediately to mind. We never lost any to freak gardening accidents, though!

Nice to hear that Discrepancy, for all our faults, are still remembered!


Ps. I remember Frank Gunn played in a band with James Sutherland on bass, and Kenny Falconer on guitar. I thought they were Hi Stakes, but now I'm not so sure! Was Bryan Dodds on drums? Can't remember who was singing.

----------


## HarmonyQueen

Hi Stakes line up was Jenny Allan - vocals, Frank Gunn - keyboards/vocals, Ian Lyall - guitar, Fraser Bain - guitar, James Sutherland - bass, Brian Dodds - drums.

----------


## Metalattakk

Yeah, that's right.

Who did Kenny Falconer play guitar for then? Definitely Frank Gunn on keys, and James on Bass. They played in Thurso about 1994-ish, I remember them in the Central one night...can't remember who sang for them though.

----------


## HarmonyQueen

Innuendo, i think the guitarist's wife sang for them.

----------


## Suspects

Yes Innuendo had Kenny, Frank & me (James) in the line up.  The drummer was Davy Alexander and Brenda Chisolm was our first singer (now Kenny's wife).  She was replaced by Karen Sinclair who was our singer when we played a lot in the Central.

Kevin were you in Hooligan Soup.  I seem to remember a gig in Viewfirth that Innuendo did with them.  Chris Nixon was on guitar I think and Ally Manson on bass.  James MacVean was the singer and again I can't remember the drummer.  (What was it about you guys and skin beaters)

----------


## Metalattakk

Yeah, I was in Hooligan Soup, took over on bass after Ally left.

Les Taylor on drums, went on to play with Barracuda, now working for Grampian TV doing sound engineering. He's recently joined up with a blues guy from Alaska!! Playing at this year's Orkney Blues Fest!

----------


## Deemac

> Yes Innuendo had Kenny, Frank & me (James) in the line up.  The drummer was Davy Alexander and Brenda Chisolm was our first singer (now Kenny's wife).  She was replaced by Karen Sinclair who was our singer when we played a lot in the Central.
> 
> Kevin were you in Hooligan Soup.  I seem to remember a gig in Viewfirth that Innuendo did with them.  Chris Nixon was on guitar I think and Ally Manson on bass.  James MacVean was the singer and again I can't remember the drummer.  (What was it about you guys and skin beaters)


Kenny also featured in Roadworks during this time (busy man). Line-up was: Jay Gillies - Vocals, Dave Craig (Not the Z-Rox Dave Craig) - Guitar(1), Kenny - Guitar(2), Tommie Robertson - Bass, Pete Keddy - Drums(1) and Duncan McLachlan - Drums (2), (Yes, 2 drummers!!). What a noise . . . . . God, all these names bring back good memories. Someone should write a book about all this!!

Deemac

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

"Someone should write a book about all this!!"

Don't tempt me.  

 :Grin:

----------


## fluffybuffy

I hardly know any of the guys you are all speaking about but one name did ring a bell - Johnny Gunn.  He was married to my auntie Jennifer Steven but think he recently remarried over in the US.  He tried teaching me to play the Z-Cars theme tune on his guitar when I was about 4-5, unfortunately I'm not very musical (only like to think I am when belting out songs along to the car stereo!).....

I was once in the Moonshine rock bar - the night that Goodbye Mr McKenzie were playing in Thurso, but we couldn't get in to see them because we were all underage.  Nevertheless we had a cracking good night in the Moonshine and although I can't remember the name of the band I'm sure they were brilliant.

Does anyone know what happened to Huw Roberts who played in Barracuda for a while back in the mid-90s?  He was at Thurso tech the same time as me but I haven't seen him for ages and would love to catch up.

----------


## Saveman

Anyone remember Weep/Deep/Shianti ( and several other names....)??  :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Anyone remember Weep/Deep/Shianti ( and several other names....)??


Yes; would be fantastic to hear from Paul and Ed again. Do you have contact for them?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> I
> Does anyone know what happened to Huw Roberts who played in Barracuda for a while back in the mid-90s?  He was at Thurso tech the same time as me but I haven't seen him for ages and would love to catch up.


I see Huw now and again. Think he's based in Aberdeen now, and not sure if he still plays drums. A good lad, though, is Huw. Barracuda: I think everyone who played an instrument in Caithness had a stint with them at one point.

----------


## Saveman

> Originally Posted by SAVEY
> 
> Anyone remember Weep/Deep/Shianti ( and several other names....)?? 
> 
> 
> Yes; would be fantastic to hear from Paul and Ed again. Do you have contact for them?


well your speaking to one of them!
and...er...i've got Pauls email addy somewhere......  :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Originally Posted by The Pepsi Challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SAVEY
> 
> ...


PM on its way to you now, SAVEY.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Seeing as Steven Cashmore (bless 'im) has missed out the music scene (from the late 80s to present day) from his John O' Groat Journal serials, I'm going to take it upon myself to fill in the gaps. If it does turn into a book, say 75000 words, then I might do it, I dont know yet. It would be for my own amusement if anything. Theres many ways to approach if, but Im going to mull it over for a while. Im busy writing books I get paid for already, but I really want to do this. Therefore, Id like to set the ball rolling, by asking people to list bands they saw/knew of/heard/followed etc., from the years 1986 to present.

I'll start us off with bands I know of off the top of my head (in alphabetical order):

APPENDIX 83
BARRACUDA
BISCUITS ARE LOVELY
BLOND BROTHERS
CONCRETE
DISCREPANCY
FRAME
GAMMA VS DELTA
HI-STAKES 
HOLLIGAN SOUP
HOME & BEYOND
HOWLIN GAELS
INNUENDO
THE JOHNNY FATTS BAND (a book in itself no doubt)
THE JU JU HOUNDS
JUNGLE LOGIC
LOVELESS
METAL ATTAKK
PRIVATE PROPERTY
STENCHING MR. STANLEY
RADIO CITY
ROADWORKS
RUBBER RING
SCHIZOPHRENIA (THE CAUSE)
STRATUS
USUAL SUSPECTS 
VITRIOLA
YOU, ME, AND A DRUM MACHINE
Z-ROX

----------


## morayfirthaudio

look what you all started!!!

Im so glad the memories are flooding back, I've had a good laugh remembering all these bands that played in the Weigh Inn, Orange room etc

But is there anyone who can shed more light on the Wick Music scene?

My Brov was a DJ at the Roasebank for quite a few years so I saw many bands through the door. How about the Asembley rooms, Laterly Dominoes/Zigzags

Radio City - (The Murrays, Calum Reid? I spoke to Kaca a couple of weeks ago in Inverness)

Koda - Stu Shearer Vocals, Trusty on guitar Spoke to him a few years ago and still recording music, Marriot Weir, Johnny Gunn havent spoken to him since he moved Nice guy! and Andy Webster on Drums, The only time we ever got a police escort out of Brora, thats a long story!

Communicae - Cala on keyboards, Calum Reid on Drums, bit vague now

Fast Forward - Fiona Sutherland on vocals, lee Nighting Gale on Guitar, Gordon Mitchel on Guitar (Wullie Mitchels wee bro), Kevin Henderson (chicken) on Bass, Glen Campbell on Drums.

Fast Forward - Same lineup except Billy Munro on Vocals

Who was the band that had Spike Tait on Bass, the drummer used to go out with Alana Harper??? possibley Jimmy something? Had a slightly inhanced jaw line!!

Who was the band that had Jimmy (Muppet) on Drums and his brother Terry on guitar

Lastly does any one remember a Glasgow band called 'So What' they played loads of Thin Lizzy & Foreigner AND a band called 'Red Ellis' They backed Thin Lizzy but on there own they did loads of Lizzy Tunes

----------


## Jeemag_USA

The band from the american base I think may have been *Stacatto*, which was Marty Sutherland on drums, Steve Lewis on guitar and another black guy on Bass, it was a three piece when I saw them play at the base? Does that ring a bell to you morayfirth?

Gaels were the best band through this period, but I would say that wouldn't I, funny how they seldom make peoples lists  :Smile: 

PS Add *Mr Rigsby* to the list.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> The band from the american base I think may have been *Stacatto*, which was Marty Sutherland on drums, Steve Lewis on guitar and another black guy on Bass, it was a three piece when I saw them play at the base? Does that ring a bell to you morayfirth?
> 
> Gaels were the best band through this period, but I would say that wouldn't I, funny how they seldom make peoples lists 
> 
> PS Add *Mr Rigsby* to the list.


You sure it was Stacatto? Marty perennially says it was Stratus, which would make sense given how much they were into Billy Cobham at the time. But hey, who really cares, eh? The first left-handed guitar I ever got to play was Steve's. I wonder where he is now? 

I mind Rigsby, too - Mr. Magee's band perchance?

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> You sure it was Stacatto? Marty perennially says it was Stratus, which would make sense given how much they were into Billy Cobham at the time. But hey, who really cares, eh? The first left-handed guitar I ever got to play was Steve's. I wonder where he is now? 
> 
> I mind Rigsby, too - Mr. Magee's band perchance?


Yes, unfortunately I never ever saw Rigsby but became friends with Michael and Sean Moffat after they plit up, but I heard they were really good, knowing what I know of Sean and his drumming and vocals I can bet they were.

I'll need to speak to Marty when I get home, he probably can't remember much. Maybe they changed their name at some point, but I know for sure when I saw them at the American Base they were called Staccatto. And they were really really good too, shame it didn't last too long, if I remember right both the americans were from the Chicago Area.

----------


## clash67

Yes folks I (Donnie) was the original drummer for Home and Beyond before I took of to live in London, looking back I should have stuck with the band rather than go to that horrible city but on my return to Thurso I put the Gaels together and became a front man and never looked back ( I was a rubbish drummer anyway)lol.

----------


## clash67

The band Stacatto was Stevie louis on guitar ,Marvin on Bass, Mart Sutherland on drums and myself on vocals, the band was named after a programme that was aired on American TV in the 60s & 70s called Johnny Stacatto.

----------


## rob murray

Mid 80s ( 1984  1987 ) music scene in Caithness was indeed very active, although bands in this period had to mostly travel out with the county for gigs, due to the ongoing demise of regular venues such as the Viewfirth Thurso and the Rosebank in Wick, particularly hit by the opening of Dominoes, basically a disco club. Again the demise of many country halls as regular venues hit gigging potential.

In the late 70s for example there was a Caithness gig circuit primarily based around the Rosebank Wick ( regularly visited by south based bands ) the Viewfirth Thurso, Wick Assembly Rooms, Thurso Town Hall, Castletown Drill / Halkirk Hall ( they used to alternate every second week ) Reay, Canisbey, John O Groats, Mey, Watten, Lybster, Latheron and Dunbeath. The mid 80s saw the demise of many of these , due to a reluctance to put bands on and shifts to disco only , which led to a shortage of available local gigs.

With home territory gigs drying up, Caithness bands such as Close Action / Z Rox ( Thurso ) One Card Trick ( Wick ) Candy ( Wick ) created another circuit based around The Grange Bar Lairg, Dornoch Social Club, The Caley, Bonar Bridge, Grannies Heilan Hame Embo, Sutherland Arns and Stags Head Golspie, Lady Ross Ardgay, Tain Balnagown and Invershin Lodge. All three bands would play these gigs sometimes in direct competition with each other.

In point of fact, Caithness bands were very well received south of the Ord, with Candy, Close Action / Z Rox and One Card Trick all having good followings. It was actually an eye opener to play these venues, as the crowds were always very good and receptive.

One Card Trick (1984  1987) Willie Mitchell Lead Guitar, Robin Murray Guitar / Vocals, the late Gordon Simpson, Bass Guitar and Vocals and David Murray drums. Spike Tait who previously played with Willie, Robin and David between 1981- 1983 in The Interest and Zero Option, replaced Gordon Simpson ( who left due to work commitments ) in 1986 until the band folded in 87, due to personal circumstances ( Drummer joining the army where he still is, Singer Guitarist going on to university )

----------


## rob murray

Glen, 

Who was the band that had Spike Tait on Bass etc : They were called *British* *Standard* : Ray Trusty Guitar / Vox, Billy Munro Vocals, Jimmy Mcnabb drums and Spike bass / vox . Active around 1980 / 1981 when they packed up and reformed for a few gigs leadining up to Caithness live Aid 1985. Ray Trusty is still musically active, working with young bands in Dundee where he is now based as a community education development worker. I have a copy of a CD he recorded whilst being based in England studying.

*'Red Ellis'*  Best south based band who played Caithness in earky 1980's, First came to Wick in 1981 and played regulary until early 1982, mixed original songs with Lizzy covers etc. Released a promotional single " Pretty Polly " 
Lead guitarist and main man Chick Mcsherry now heads up an IT company in Glasgow. 

*Who was the band that had Jimmy (Muppet) on Drums and his brother Terry on guitar* : There were two bands, the legendary "Alloy" ( 1979 / 1980 ) Terry and brother James, and the two Leith brothers. ( These guys did awesome earth shaking verions of Ace of Spades ( Motorhead ) and Doctor Doctor ( UFO ) average age of the band woulkd be about c 18. Terry and JIm were joined by Shorty Russel on bass / vocals to form Tyrant c 1982 / 1983. 

*Radio City * 
Radio City 1978  1980 Mark 1

Colin Matheson Lead Guitar, Raymond Henderson Bass Vocals, James Sutherland Lead Vocals, Tich Bremner Drums, Robin Murray Guitar Vocal. Line up recorded double A side single, Love and a Picture / Shes a Radio written Sutherland Henderson, 1,000 copies released and sold. 

Radio City1980  1981 Mark 2

Raymond Henderson Bass Vocals, James Sutherland Lead Vocals,  David Murray  Drums, Robin Murray Guitar Vocal. This version recorded two demos, one at Highland Recording Studios Gollanfield Inverness ( 8 songs : 6 originals recorded ) and one session with John  Sutherland at Thurso East  ( recorded 4 original songs ) all songs Henderson / Sutherland.  Band broke up late 1981, with two demo songs re recorded and  released as a cassette single, under the Blonde Brothers ( actually made single of the week in Sounds Magazine, beating ABC and The Look of Love !!!! )  

The love and a picture single has been bootlegged several times and appears on a series of CDs ie Lost New Wave Classics and Everyone a Classic to name but two. The single was also re released on vinyl in Holland in 1995 again as a bootleg. As the single was released in a key  era  ( New Wave 1978  1981 ) and on an  independent label, original copies of the single have been sought by completists / collectors with buying requests on E Bay and collectors web sites.

In 2003 one of the band met Dave Balfe who owned the Gollanfield Studio, he had been contacted on numerous occasions by buyers who wished to secure the Radio City master tapes for both the single and demo recordings. Again in 2003 a band member was directly contacted by a music consultant ( found through friends re united site )  who wished to do a deal to release the single and demo songs on a mini CD / EP marketed under the umbrella of New Wave Nuggets. This wasnt progressed.

----------


## rob murray

For those of you are interested, Dodo Steven from Wick, ex bass player, Motorpool Platoon, established a site in 2003 called Wick Bands. The site was supposed to build up information on bands going back to the 1950's and was progressining nicley. However, due to "elderly muscians and hangers on" abusing the site forum / chat room ( and themselves I might add ) Dodo quite rightly pulled the site.

However, I have long thought that a book on the Caithness Music scene from the 50's upto date as accompanied by a CD of music recorded through the ages ( all donations going to charity ) could be a winner ( the nostalgia market ). ie 1,000 copies at £15.00 less costs !!!  Any body interested ??

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Rob - many thanks for the information, I enjoyed reading it! A welcome surprise. Any anecdotes/ stories etc., would be great to read, too.

A book? Would be nice, yes, but it would have to be someone's labour of love, I reckon, in order to turn it into a reality. Getting anything 100% accurate would be the biggest problem, but then again myth and fantasy always provoke the imagination. 

I think if there were to be a book, it would need to be broken down into sections (i.e. the 50s, 60s, 70s etc., etc.). And from there, perhaps, just into seperate wee chapters on the individual bands themselves: focusing on the more well-known acts, and a wee section on those who were not to prominent but involved and 'kent weel' all the same. 

The John O' Groat Journal always put out a local book or two every year. No doubt something like this would capture the imagination (be great just to see the photographs); however unless one of those egotistical snipes at the Groat were doing it themselves (i.e. Hendry) the chances of someone else being commissioned to pen something is, well, nil. Then again, there's always self-publishing, but I don't have a spare £5K available. Nor, probably, does anyone else. Nice idea, though.

Keep the stories coming, Rob. Thanks again.


p.s. Radio City - one of the genuinely great bands Caithness produced. I've heard a fair bit of their stuff and they would comepte with the best in today's music. In fact, one of their songs often reminded me of New Musik - you may remember their hit single, Sanctuary. Anyway, go to this link (www.myspace.com/newmusik79) and listen to "Straight Lines" - definitely reminds me of Radio City. 

pps James's singing for Radio City often reminded me (and don't laugh, please) of Cliff Richard's new wave stuff, which I do love. Check out the song "Take Another Look" here www.myspace.com/cliffhero and judge for yourself.

----------


## rob murray

Thanks Pepsi, during the period 1980 / 1981, which was an intensive period of music on a national basis, several Highlands bands also released singles and progressed further recordings ie

The Kut ( Inverness )
Those Intrinsic Intellectuals ( Inverness )
The Tools ( Alness )
We Changelings ( Tain )
Radio City ( Wick / Thurso )
The Naturals ( Wick )  
( all 5 bands, I believe, recorded at Gollanfield Studios, By Inverness. This studio was national class being 24 track, and had been used by bands such as Nazereth and Sabbath to name but two. When we recorded our demo there Nazerth had been in the previous two months overdubbing guitars on a live album...they had totally wrecked the place ! )

All the above drew, attention either from nationals or large independants.

In those days there was a very healthy music scene from Inverness north, with some venues featuring on national touring circuits ( Inverness Ice Rink, Forres Mundole Court, Grannies Heilan Hame Embo and The Rosebank in Wick. Many south based bands used to play Inverness ( thursday ) Forres  Friday Saturday and Sunday Rosebank or Grannies. 

During 1980 - 1982, a Highland independant showcase concert was ran, promoted as The Boleskene Beat ( named after Alastiar Crowleys Inverness home, then owned by Jimmy Page ) The "beat" was held in the main theatre at Eden Court, Radio City played as part of the bill in early 1981 along with Those Intrinisc Intellectuals, We Changelings and the Fraser Brothers. The concert was taped for a live album which never got released  at the time( and nobody got paid on the night !! )

A starter list for a documentary CD would include

60's

Bands featured on a State of Flux ( 1967 / 68 (4 track Ep featuring Caithness bands, one of the bands features, I believe, John Sutherland, The Blend )

Spiggy Topes  69 / 70 ( originally from Caithness )

Late 70's / 80's

Radio City single and some demo material, The Naturals single 

Early 80's Jackie Macmaster and Corky (both Wick ) released a single, one of the tracks from memory being Boys cry to ( Jackie ) Corkys song was Lucinda Dream ( both excellent ) Also I believe Close Action released an excellent  cassette single in around 1983 ( with Henry Meiklejohn? )

ALso from 1982 The Blonde Brothers single ( Talked to you ) plus other BB material.

If you think about it a really good  documentary CD could be easily assembled ( apologies if I have missed any band out there, as Im going back a long way here )

You mentioned that James passed his recordings over to you, do you have any Radio City stuff ( I have one copy of the single and a digital down load of it ) ie Gollanfield Demo, as I lost mine 25 years ago. We also recorded a cracking live set in the Rosebank ( one of the DJ's, Forby did it ) WOuld really appreciate it if you can contact me to discuss. rob.murray@itpsolutions.co.uk

----------


## rob murray

Sorry Pepsi, in my enthusiasm I mis read a posting. *Green on Greed*, as per your posting, is there any chance that you could send me Radio City material mp3's e mail address is rob.murray@itpsolutions.co.uk

Would greatly appreciate it.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Rob; Unfortunately, I never received any Radio City material from James, though I did pick up a (blank) cassette copy of some of their songs a few years back. Sadly, the tape has long since deteriorated. Deemac, however, has Radio City stuff in his collection - is that right, Deemac??? 

Slightly off-topic here, but I laughed when you mentioned Inverness Ice-rink as a music venue. I'm not sure if you're familiar with The Police song Synchronicity II, but apparently the "Scottish loch" line in the song is a reference to The Police's worst-ever gig at, yep, you guessed it, the Ice-rink in Inverness.

----------


## rob murray

The Ice Rink itself, ( the rink area itself ) was used from 1981 - 1986 for large concerts and as you say The Police and The Clash, The Pretenders and Thin Lizzy amongst many played there. Red Ellis ( a big draw at the Rosebank ) supported Thin Lizzy.

Acoustics were as you would expect shocking !! Radio City played there in the main conference room, not the rink itself, which was for big bands. The Interest also played there in 1982 as part of a series of south dates played involving Elgin ( eight acres ) Forres Mundole court ( great venue ), The Ice Rink, and Grannies Heilan Hame where we were banned for life due to excessive volume !!

----------


## rob murray

Im correcting myself here, State of Flux 1968 : Was this the first ever rock release in Caithness, does anyone know ? Recorded in Grampian Records studios Wick, are there other recordings from this era that anyone knows of ?

The following on State of Flux is from @steven cashmore : *Northlands Rock: Part Five - Fab Gear at The Rave-Up * 

"Packaged in a sleeve designed by Angela Campbell, *State of Flux contained six songs*, four of which sprang from the musical imaginations of the local groups who played them. David Henderson wrote *Fingal McCool's* You Just Gotta Try, while fellow McCoolman Rocky Marshall took the credit for the group's Looking Through Hell's Windows. As well as playing rhythm guitar with *Zebidie's Morgue* on their version of Dust My Blues, Johnny Sutherland also wrote Nothing, the Morgue's other State of Flux track. Reformed especially for the session, *Uncle Fester's Nighthouse* recorded Andy Munro's song Ice Cold Woman Blues, while *The Blend's* parting shot to Caithness was a version of a number they'd previously laid down at Grampian, The Miracles Shop Around"

Brilliant band names by the way !! Steven Cashmores full text, where this comes from is brilliant,  ie freak outs, freak beat, ravers, acid rock, mothers of invention and west coast hippy vibes....all supplied by, in most cases, very young local musicians.

Check out a site on The Opium Traill,  a legendary Thurso band from the same period( what a name eh...!! Peter Doherty...eat your heart out ) mywebpages.comcast.net/rgc 

And for the full version of Fab Gear at The Rave check out http://www.internet-promotions.co.uk/archives/

See, there is a cracker of a book here even in documenting this period alone !!!

----------


## Deemac

Rob,
Good to hear all the old stories. I'm a relatively young pup!! (came up to work in Caithness from 1985 onwards). I do have a couple of Radiocity recordings as Pepsi mentions.

'She's a Radio' and 'Love and a Picture'. Both were featured on the Raymond Henderson tribute album 'Dance Hall Daze' which I produced in 1993.

I also have a digitised version of the 'State of Flux' recording you speak of. The vinyl was of very poor quaility so it is fairly dire in nature. No amount of Click, noise & rumble removal could cure this one!! But considering it was made in 1968 . . . . 

Deemac

----------


## cullbucket

Memories..... 

Well my favourite memory was during a viewfirth outdoors gig in the late 80s or early 90s when Stenching Mr Stanley were playing.... Pie had recently been barred from the central for plugging brian after a drinking competition with sinky and was still wild about the whole affair.
They were playing Hang the DJ and Pie changed the words to "Burn down the Central" .... we were rolling with laughter... suppose the drink may have had omething to do with it....
Any band with Mad Dave.com had to be up there in them days......

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Memories..... 
> 
> Well my favourite memory was during a viewfirth outdoors gig in the late 80s or early 90s when Stenching Mr Stanley were playing.... Pie had recently been barred from the central for plugging brian after a drinking competition with sinky and was still wild about the whole affair.
> They were playing Hang the DJ and Pie changed the words to "Burn down the Central" .... we were rolling with laughter... suppose the drink may have had omething to do with it....
> Any band with Mad Dave.com had to be up there in them days......


I remember that well, cullbucket! What a laugh. If there were ever a top 10 list of quality rock 'n' roll moments it would certainly be up there. Anything that involves Sinky is gonna cause some kind of controversy. We'll never see Pie's like again, who, to be fair, was a charismatic singer and frontman. More so that day. Brilliant.

----------


## DEEKER

just for some further information,there is an excellent archive link to the wick band communique on w.oliphants web site www.soloventure.co.uk who are still playing,having been on the go since about 1981,all be it with a slightly different line up.

----------


## morayfirthaudio

fantastic info, cheers Rob, Its a good idea for a CD and dare I say it... how about a revival concert over a couple of days, like a school reunion but just for the bands  :: 

Its a good year for 80s & 90s bands to reform

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Tonight we're gonna party like it's 1991? Reunions sound nice, and who doesn't like wallowing in nostalgia from time to time - however, would anyone really care if any of these bands got back together, even for a one-off? I'd go.

----------


## morayfirthaudio

Long, long, time ago (in the words of Don Maclean) I would have recorded some bands live at the Weigh Inn, on cassette, so the quality is rubbish but I may have some Mr McKenzie, Scooty & The Skyhooks (original) Koda, and may have some others, all these would have been live recordings, if I can get my act together I will let you know later what I have, also just as a point, how about posting some old photos on here? I would love to see photos of all the guys in action...how about it?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Had digital photography been so widely available, affordable and accessible, I reckon we'd have picked up some amazing pictures from those days. Myself, I probably only have a couple lying around. One of my pals, and a regular on the gig front back then, has a whole book full of photographs. Trouble is getting him back to Caithness and finding the book within his folks' house. I can but try.

Convert those tapes to CD and I'd soon buy them off you.

----------

